# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Nothing like a flu bug to teach you what's important

## acptulsa

Was it really just in the last hundred years that refrigeration and transportation brought us to the point where we could stop by any of dozens of stores and pick up a half gallon of orange juice?  Was it really just in the last hundred years that, as the fever broke, you could scrub your mouth slowly and thoroughly with that wonderfully deadly poison fluoride?  No wonder people used to die of influenza.

Never mind whose fault it is.  If we let them take us back to the Dark Ages we're the screw ups.  Such a wonderful opportunity will have been blown if we do.

----------


## Kludge

> them




Green anarchists?

----------


## acptulsa

> Green anarchists?


No, the a**holes who are either deliberately trashing the economy, or making a mighty good show of it.

----------


## ckrinner

yea $#@!ing zionists... masters of the damn puppets

----------


## Dr.3D

> yea $#@!ing zionists... masters of the damn puppets


Yeah, sew on your swastika, punk.

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

lol wow

----------

